# Fallout 4 einigermaßen Flüssig möglich? Beratung erbeten...



## fridolein (9. November 2015)

*Fallout 4 einigermaßen Flüssig möglich? Beratung erbeten...*

Moin an alle Spezialisten und Experten 
Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass diese Frage in letzter Zeit häufiger gestellt wird.... ; 

Ich würde mir gerne demnächst Fallout 4 kaufen, hätte allerdings vorher gerne eine Einschätzung von Sachkundigen, ob das mit meinem aktuellen System überhaupt Sinn macht.
Bin schon eine Weile raus aus der Materie, deshalb bitte ich um Nachsicht.

Aktueller PC : (gekauft vor einigen Wochen im Internetversand, musste sehr schnell gehen :/ )

HM24 GamingPC AMD A8-5600K 8GB bei notebooksbilliger.de


mittlerweile auf Windows 10 geupgradet



dazu würde ich mir dann vermutlich eine AMD Radeon HD7870 gebraucht kaufen (passt die überhaupt in den PC, bezüglich Steckplatzkompatibilität?)

zb. diese hier:

Gigabyte AMD Radeon HD 7870 GHz OC Windforce *TOP* | eBay

Ich bin kein Dauergamer mit hohen ansprüchen, möchte nur ab und zu mal ein wenig zocken, fand die vorgänger des spiels auch schon sehr gut und würde daher den neusten teil auch gern spielen.
Also, was denkt ihr, sollte ich das spiel bestellen, reicht die Leistung für ruckelfreies spielen bei mittlerer, oder wenns es sein muss eben niedriger,Auflösung? 

Für euren Rat bedanke ich mich herzlich 

Viele Grüße, Fridolein


----------



## Hobbybastler1976 (9. November 2015)

Hallo Fridolein,also erst mal kurz ,wie viel Watt hat dein Sys.
Zum anderen,ich habe gelesen,die Karte die du möchtest ist 28cm lang.
Mach das Gehäuse auf und messe erst mal nach,kannst dann gleich nach dem Netzteil schauen.
Zu Fallout 4 kann ich noch nicht viel sagen,Steam sagt in 6 Std.verfügbar.
Nach meinen Info's sollte es auf mittleren Einstellungen laufen,kann aber nix über die AMD CPU sagen,bin Intel.
Hoffe konnte Dir etwas helfen.
HB1976


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2015)

Tja, das wird wohl sehr schwer. Allein die CPU ist schon ziemlicher Mist zum spielen. Die ist schwächer als ein Core i3, der wiederum für Fallout 4 an sich als Minimum genannt wird.  An sich eine Frechheit vom Hersteller, so einen PC als "Gaming" zu verkaufen...  selbst mit einer Top-CPU wäre der PC auf keinen Fall Gaming mit DER Grafikkarte, die da drin ist...  der PC ist zwar für den Preis absolut in Ordnung, aber für Spiele völlig untauglich. Da muss man schon eher 200€ mehr investieren, dann fängt es an, auszureichen, und ab dann kriegst du dann aber auch für rel. wenig Aufpreis jeweils einen guten Sprung - aber unter ca 450-500€ Neupreis (ohne Windows) sollte man lieber den PC-Kauf erst gar nicht machen, wenn es auch um Spiele geht. 

Die Karte, die du im Blick hast, also die 7870, würde wiederum für niedrige, vlt auch mittlere Details reichen-  wenn die CPU gut genug wäre.  Aber das kann Dir keiner garantieren. Zudem kann wie gesagt die Länge fürs Gehäuse zu viel sein, und auch das Netzteil wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nur für die schwache eingebaute Hardware plus vielleicht noch eine zusätzliche Festplatte gedacht sein, so dass du auch beim Netzteil vermutlich ein Problem hast.

Kurz: an sich wäre es leider besser, den PC zu verkaufen und dann was ordentliches zu holen, was aber auch nicht sehr teuer sein muss, vor allem wenn  du auch gebraucht kaufen würdest. Für ca 600€ wäre ein ordentlicher Spiele-PC neu drin, gebraucht natürlich weniger.


----------



## fridolein (10. November 2015)

Vielen Dank für die antworten...auch wenn sie mich nicht besonders glücklich machen 
Aber naja.... dann muss projekt fallout 4 eben noch eine weile warten.
Ärgerlich so ein Fehlkauf :/

LG Fridolein


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2015)

Es KÖNNTE sein, dass neues Netzteil + Graka für 150-200€ doch ausreicht, bzw. halt neues Netzteil und eine gebrauchte Karte für 100-150€. Aber da müsstest du halt so oder so schauen, was ins Gehäuse passen würde. Ansonsten musst du sogar Netzteil + Gehäuse + Grafikkarte austauschen.


----------



## Batze (10. November 2015)

Da muss ich Herbboy voll Recht geben. Sowas als Gaming PC Anzupreisen ist eine Frechheit und geht schon in den Bereich arglistige Täuschung/Irreführung/Betrug hinaus.
Ich würde da beim Versender mal nachfragen, welche Games damit den spielbar sein sollten und auf eine Rückgabe bestehen.
Dieser Rechner ist ein Ding für Office und Co. aber niemals zum modernen PC Gaming gedacht.

Ganz Krass ist dort der Kommentar eines Users.


> Bewertung für: HM24 GamingPC AMD A8-5600K 8GB
> Toller PC! Lizenzaufkleber für Windows 7 ist "for refurbished PCs", also für gebrauchte PCs! Innere des Gehäuses ist total dreckig, nur das Mainboard ist blitzeblank neu (Ein ASROCK, kein ASUS wie beworben). Datumsaufkleber des Netzteils ist 130507....aaaaahja. DateCode der Seagate-Festplatte ist 08046, übersetzt sich zu 2007-08-01. S.M.A.R.T.-Analyse der Festplatte gibt aus "Power-On Hours Count:37214 Stunden". SUPER! Neuer Rechner mit 7 Jahre altem, gebrauchtem Müll inside. Jungs, das grenzt nicht nur an Betrug, das IST Betrug. Und nein, ich habe nicht das preisreduzierte Vorführschnäppchen gekauft, die Artikelnummer im Gehäuse ist 467734, entspricht also dem hier beworbenen Gerät.





> Der PC wurde wieder zurück gegeben und der Kaufbetrag erstattet. Keine Entschuldigung, keine Erklärung, kein Alternativangebot, nichts. Erst nachdem ich das auf der facebook-Seite von notebooksbilliger.de publik gemacht habe, kam eine Entschuldigung. Mehr ist allerdings nicht passiert und mein Post auf Facebook ist mittlerweile wie von Zauberhand verschwunden. Der hier wird wahrscheinlich auch nicht lange überleben...


----------

